# Covid rant



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I am incensed. One of my grandsons wasn’t getting the vaccine. However, he relented and got it before our Christmas get together with just family. My daughter just texted that another grandson has COVID! No we need to get tested. However at our doctors we need a video call first in order for him to send an order so we can drive up. And not till next Monday and Tuesday. We have been so careful my oldest daughter is on chemo. My husband and I have been so careful because she was in our bubble from the beginning because she lives alone. We don’t eat out, no movies, attend Mass via tv, curbside pickup. We are 77 and 79 so really do not want to get sick!


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

I’m sorry for all the inconvenience and disturbance to your plans. It’s a real pain isn’t it. I hope you can sort something out which enables you to see your family.
Like you, we have a family gathering booked for the weekend of 7 - 10th January, known as Christmas 2. We’ve taken a big farmhouse & cottage which will house the 4 families and a dog, we have some of the food in our freezer already. Now we’re waiting on our government to see whether we’ll actually manage to have Christmas 2. It wouldn’t surprise me if we weren’t allowed to. I’m sick & tired with Covid.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

So sorry. We had two cases of COVID before the holiday. We cancelled everything. Time to stay in our bubbles again.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I am sorry that you have this scare and inconvenience. DH and I are in our bubble and double mask when DD comes over. She is super careful for herself and for us. 

It is so disappointing when a family member like your grandson disrupts everybody's lives for whatever excuse he has not to be vaccinated and not to be careful of the health of other members of his family. 

I do hope your tests show no infection and that your efforts to stay well continue to be successful. After working so hard to stay well for nearly two years, none of us want to let down our guard and risk our lives now. 

We are all tired of all the precautions we have to take to protect ourselves and others. If enough of us show that strength of character we will one day conquer this plague. It is the people who are cavalier about vaccinations, masking, and distancing who are prolonging our problems.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I can see why you are incensed. His inconsideration has put your entire family at risk.Sounds like you re the sole caretaker for your daughter who is dealing with cancer. It sounds to me like that is your main concern and not just the inconvenience and anxiety he is causing you.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sunshine1225 (Jul 30, 2018)

So sorry for all trouble y'all are having. I can only hope do not get sick. I would suggest you get & read book Primal Panacea by Dr. Thomas Levi, you can get it on Amazon for 20+, it is a good read & hopefully will help you. You can make encapsulated vitamin C very easily or buy it from LivOn lab.com premade. Encapsulated vitamin C doesn't taste good, but benefits outweigh taste. Let me know if you have any questions, will be glad to answer anything you want. Ellen


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

We have our bubble and have been relentless about enforcing it. I just saw pictures on Facebook of one grandson at a bar with his fiancee and going to be in-laws with no one masked. How frustrating! We went to a funeral yesterday at a very large church in Virginia and none of that congregation was masked. We were as well as the other brother and sisters of the deceased. People are just being so stupid.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am with you 100%.

I don't go to restaurants, theaters, malls, and big stores.
I run in and out of supermarkets. I stay home and crochet while watching tv.
Fully vaccinated with booster. Always wear masks, wash hands constantly.

But, I am angry (maybe envious too) with the people who don't care.
They go about their normal day as if there is nothing to fear.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm with you. I have health issues, am 75 and wear a mask and social distance as much as possible. Never ordered so much on line in my life and stay home more than ever.
My Kidney doctor changed one of my meds and wanted me to get a 30 day supply at the local pharmacy just before Christmas. Their drive up window is closed, so I walk into the pharmacy, no one is wearing a mask except the cashier. It's a Walgreens so I have to work my way through the crowded unmasked store to the pharmacy window in the back. On the pharmacy window is a LARGE sign stating that you must wear a mask vaccinated or unvaccinated. What was the sense of that when no one other than those who were waiting at the pharmacy window wore masks. And as I waited in line for the pharmacy window I noticed they were not social distancing. Stopped at the local supermarket to pick up a few things on my way home and most people were unmasked, not social distancing etc. Even the cashiers wore no masks. 
This is at a time when the local hospital announced their ICU is full and cannot accept new patients and that in the last month had 35 covid deaths. People that is more than 1 death a day. Maybe masks and social distancing are not 100 percent but if people don't start taking this seriously there will be a lot more deaths and for those fortunate enough to escape death maybe long term or life long illness.
By the way Wisconsin is only I think it is 65% vaccinated. Go figure people. I am fully vaccinated with the booster, wear a mask and social distance, but I don't feel safe when I leave my apartment.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have two funerals today.
Both vaccinated with booster.
Both died of Covid!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Did I miss something? I read that unvaccinated grandson got vaccinated before the holiday get together. It is a DIFFERENT grandson that now has Covid.

Vaccines are not now, nor have they ever been 100% effective. They mitigate risk not eliminate it. 

I am very sorry the OP is going through this but stop trashing the grandson, especially since the originally unvaccinated is not the one with Covid. “However, he relented and got it before our Christmas get together…” quoting OP. “…another grandson has Covid”

ADDENDUM: Don’t get me wrong, I am pro vaccine and don’t have much patience with those who make no attempt to keep themselves and others as safe as possible, but the young man in question did get the vaccine (I’m going to assume for his families sake).


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Surely no need to see a doctor to get tested? There are self tests to be done at home and sites all over the place set up for drop in testing. They even sent a cab for me to get tested last month when I was too sick to drive. I watched the meter tick up over $200, but I was not charged, NS health paid. If I had realized how much it was going to be, I would have found someone else to drive me, but I was so sick I did not think it through.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

DollieD said:


> I have two funerals today.
> Both vaccinated with booster.
> Both died of Covid!


So sorry for your loss.

What people don't realize is that just because you get the vaccine and booster, if your immune system is compromised or you don't have the same antibody buildup, the vaccine didn't do you any good.

I have a friend who got the vaccine more than once and each time afterwards she had bloodwork done to see if she was protected, and she had no antibodies!!!

So people can still get sick, depending upon a lot of other factors than just having gotten the shots.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't be envious. They are playing Russian roulette with their health. They are endangering everyone who comes near them. Hold them in contempt. It's people like them who gave the Delta and Omicron variables the opportunity to develop and spread. It's people like them who are screwing up the lives of all of us responsible people who know what to take seriously. Fie on them.


yourmother306 said:


> I am with you 100%.
> 
> I don't go to restaurants, theaters, malls, and big stores.
> I run in and out of supermarkets. I stay home and crochet while watching tv.
> ...


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I know a family who do not believe in the vaccine, they got together for Christmas and now everyone is starting with Covid, including a 9 years old twins, this could of be prevented if they were vaccinated, but some people are ignorant.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I am so sorry you have been put in this position and my best wishes for you that the Covid passes you by.

My planned trip out to my closest friends on Christmas day I cancelled as a friend and child were planning on going there on Christmas Eve and the child had a cough and cold. My friend and I decided it simply wasn't worth the risk to visit despite the fact tht she cancelled the child and her Mum coming over. Her husband is older than her and has just beaten cancer and has had by pass surgery. We will meet another time.


leoanne said:


> I am incensed. One of my grandsons wasn't getting the vaccine. However, he relented and got it before our Christmas get together with just family. My daughter just texted that another grandson has COVID! No we need to get tested. However at our doctors we need a video call first in order for him to send an order so we can drive up. And not till next Monday and Tuesday. We have been so careful my oldest daughter is on chemo. My husband and I have been so careful because she was in our bubble from the beginning because she lives alone. We don't eat out, no movies, attend Mass via tv, curbside pickup. We are 77 and 79 so really do not want to get sick!


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

I’m not certain why you need a test. My husband’s family is currently in a “testing” craze. Both the do it at home and have it done and sent out versions. 

If you think you’ve been exposed stay home a week to see if symptoms develop. A negative test isn’t a guarantee you’re in the clear and a test doesn’t change treating any symptoms that may develop. 

If someone develops symptoms that require a doctor visit then let them know you were exposed and do a test.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

My very well educated daughter thinks that the rest of us are stupid for having the injections. She is so gullible that she believes all the conspiracy theories and has forbidden her teenage son from having the injection and convinced her partner not to have it either. He is usually so level headed, but constant indoctrination has convinced him it is not safe. The mind boggles. As a teacher, she will not be able to work when school goes back in late January, so she is looking for alternative income streams. I can only shake my head and wonder at who will employ an un-vaccinated person to home school their children. When my husband was in ICU some weeks ago, I had a woman complaining that some of her friends, who were employed at the hospital as carers, did not have jobs anymore, as they had to be vaccinated by December 1...and they had refused. She wondered if I would like to employ them as carers for my husband whe he came home. I told her that her friends needed to take responsiblity for their decisions and that I would not let an unvaccinated person near my weakened husband.


----------



## dorianne (Jan 18, 2012)

Sending prayers for your family, hopefully you will be healthy.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

The vaccine, as someone has already stated, does not stop you getting Covid, in December 2 of my friends and one of my sons has caught Covid, they are double vaxxed and boosted, my son picked it up at an office party, one friend during a day trip on a coach, the other friend goes nowhere, not a clue where she got it she goes nowhere, not even shopping.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about that. It certainly mucked up your plans. I have had a cough, it is definitely not Covid. It's not on my chest, no headache, temperature or runny nose so I have to collect the sputum to have it tested. In our news they showed a man in ICU who had Covid even though he was vaccinated. He was urging people to get vaccinated, he said he would probably would have died otherwise.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Hubby 81 and me 75 have been so cautious and vaccinated. My 23 year old grandson knew better. Unvaccinated , 23 and he contracted Covid. He died the day before Thanksgiving of Cardiac arrest in ambulance on the way to hospital.
He was 14 days into the disease.

Be careful. We don’t let anyone put us at risk. Even tho both vaccinated and boosted, we mask, avoid all gathers other than his viewing service.

He was in our hearts this Christmas.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Hubby 81 and me 75 have been so cautious and vaccinated. My 23 year old grandson knew better. Unvaccinated , 23 and he contracted Covid. He died the day before Thanksgiving of Cardiac arrest in ambulance on the way to hospital.
He was 14 days into the disease.

Be careful. We don’t let anyone put us at risk. Even tho both vaccinated and boosted, we mask, avoid all gathers other than his viewing service.

He was in our hearts this Christmas.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

SANDY I said:


> Hubby 81 and me 75 have been so cautious and vaccinated. My 23 year old grandson knew better. Unvaccinated , 23 and he contracted Covid. He died the day before Thanksgiving of Cardiac arrest in ambulance on the way to hospital.
> He was 14 days into the disease.
> 
> Be careful. We don't let anyone put us at risk. Even tho both vaccinated and boosted, we mask, avoid all gathers other than his viewing service.
> ...


Oh how sad for you. It was reported on our local news that the majority of hospital admissions for Covid is the unvaccinated.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bullfeathers. Excess Vitamin C is excreted through the kidneys. Sounds like a get-rich-quick scheme for the producer. There are no positive test results proving Vitamins prevent or cure sickness.



sunshine1225 said:


> So sorry for all trouble y'all are having. I can only hope do not get sick. I would suggest you get & read book Primal Panacea by Dr. Thomas Levi, you can get it on Amazon for 20+, it is a good read & hopefully will help you. You can make encapsulated vitamin C very easily or buy it from LivOn lab.com premade. Encapsulated vitamin C doesn't taste good, but benefits outweigh taste. Let me know if you have any questions, will be glad to answer anything you want. Ellen


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Crochetnknit said:


> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> What people don't realize is that just because you get the vaccine and booster, if your immune system is compromised or you don't have the same antibody buildup, the vaccine didn't do you any good.
> 
> ...


What you describe is an anomaly. The vaccine does work! It may not protect you from contracting COVID, but it is very effective on preventing hospitalization and death. The problem is too many are resisting vaccinating as a political stand. As long as that happens, the virus is free to mutate and strengthen. 60% rate is not cutting it.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

I had two sets of family that had to cancel plans for Christmas due to COVID. They didn't have it but where they were going had been exposed to it. So many people think that the vaccine will prevent them from getting it. So they stop wearing their masks. And with these new variants out, the vaccine really does not cover them.

Remember to wear your mask and sanitize your hands often!!!!


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

sunshine1225 said:


> So sorry for all trouble y'all are having. I can only hope do not get sick. I would suggest you get & read book Primal Panacea by Dr. Thomas Levi, you can get it on Amazon for 20+, it is a good read & hopefully will help you. You can make encapsulated vitamin C very easily or buy it from LivOn lab.com premade. Encapsulated vitamin C doesn't taste good, but benefits outweigh taste. Let me know if you have any questions, will be glad to answer anything you want. Ellen


Sooo many things wrong with this. Some quick research: book published by MedFox Publishing, take a look at their homepage on the web-lots of unproven alternative theories/medical titles. (Nothing with FOX in the title would entice me to purchase.) Second, and more important is the author's qualifications- quoted from Quackwatch:

It is interesting to note that Thomas E Levy, who trained as a medical doctor in the 70's and then qualified as a lawyer in the mid 90's, states on his CV, which is available to download on his website, that he is currently an Associate Professor at Capital University of Integrative Medicine (CUIM). Turns out that CUIM was founded by a convicted fraudster and closed its operations over five years ago. Furthermore, it was what is known in the industry as a 'diploma mill', offering degrees that were not recognised by official educational accrediting bodies. Despite '15 years of research' Dr Levy has not published a single peer-reviewed article on the link between vitamin C and disease.

There are actual, prolific, verifiable scientific studies that show the best preventive is distancing, masking and VACCINATION.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Maureen Therese said:


> My very well educated daughter thinks that the rest of us are stupid for having the injections. She is so gullible that she believes all the conspiracy theories and has forbidden her teenage son from having the injection and convinced her partner not to have it either. He is usually so level headed, but constant indoctrination has convinced him it is not safe. The mind boggles. As a teacher, she will not be able to work when school goes back in late January, so she is looking for alternative income streams. I can only shake my head and wonder at who will employ an un-vaccinated person to home school their children. When my husband was in ICU some weeks ago, I had a woman complaining that some of her friends, who were employed at the hospital as carers, did not have jobs anymore, as they had to be vaccinated by December 1...and they had refused. She wondered if I would like to employ them as carers for my husband whe he came home. I told her that her friends needed to take responsiblity for their decisions and that I would not let an unvaccinated person near my weakened husband.


Such gall, thinking you would subject your husband to care from someone who clearly doesn't have the same respect for life and health!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your daughter and now the COVID in the family. My husband and I are retired so we mostly stay home and go out with masks only to the grocery store. I do worry about my boys as they both have public jobs and we are in a very red part of Colorado which means low vaccination rate.


----------



## ltokos (Jan 5, 2014)

My granddaughter and boyfriend are fully vaccinated and were tested negative the day before Christmas to make sure we were all safe. 2 days after Christmas they tested positive and now a few of us have it. The good news is we are boostered so only have mild symptoms! Vaccines work!


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

DollieD said:


> I have two funerals today.
> Both vaccinated with booster.
> Both died of Covid!


So sorry for your loss. I'm having a procedure done at a major medical center on Tuesday. I hate the thought of being in a hospital around all those germs.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

One of my sweet granddaughters planned to be with us for Christmas. Prior to the visit, she bought some tests for Covid. Then she had a doctor's appointment. Imagine her surprise when just a day or two later, the doctor calls her and says he is positive for Covid. She then used one of the tests and it was positive. She used another test a while later and it was positive. She began developing symptoms and now has Covid. She is vaccinated and is not too ill, but this just shows how easily a person can get Covid even if they are doing all the right things. She was being so considerate of her grandparents, but we will see her when everyone is well.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

SANDY I said:


> Hubby 81 and me 75 have been so cautious and vaccinated. My 23 year old grandson knew better. Unvaccinated , 23 and he contracted Covid. He died the day before Thanksgiving of Cardiac arrest in ambulance on the way to hospital.
> He was 14 days into the disease.
> 
> Be careful. We don't let anyone put us at risk. Even tho both vaccinated and boosted, we mask, avoid all gathers other than his viewing service.
> ...


My deepest condolences.
My heart breaks for you and your family. Prayers for you.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My daughter is a nurse, and she reminded me yesterday that the vaccines don’t prevent the virus. Hopefully they will keep people out of the hospital and from dying. We still need to be careful and wear masks.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

DollieD said:


> I have two funerals today.
> Both vaccinated with booster.
> Both died of Covid!


That is not proof that vaccines don't work. Do you have access to their death certificates or is the cause just rumor, pardon me, word of mouth?

Are you attending the funerals?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

sunshine1225 said:


> So sorry for all trouble y'all are having. I can only hope do not get sick. I would suggest you get & read book Primal Panacea by Dr. Thomas Levi, you can get it on Amazon for 20+, it is a good read & hopefully will help you. You can make encapsulated vitamin C very easily or buy it from LivOn lab.com premade. Encapsulated vitamin C doesn't taste good, but benefits outweigh taste. Let me know if you have any questions, will be glad to answer anything you want. Ellen


Another quack cure. There really is no cure for foolishness.,


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

Someone I know is fully vaccinated. He went on a cruise and tested positive when he returned. So yes you can still get it even if vaccinated. 

I believe it should be a choice. The government should not be forcing it on us. 

The root cause of all this sickness and trouble is sin. We need to repent of our sins and ask God to forgive us.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

They should start charging unvaccinated people for their health care(no insurance allowed). Perhaps a hit in the pocketbook would wake them up!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

patriciamb said:


> Someone I know is fully vaccinated. He went on a cruise and tested positive when he returned. So yes you can still get it even if vaccinated.
> 
> I believe it should be a choice. The government should not be forcing it on us.
> 
> The root cause of all this sickness and trouble is sin. We need to repent of our sins and ask God to forgive us.


Good luck with that...


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

Did they have underlying health conditions? If so, the vaccines don't provide much, if any, immunity. Many people both young & old do have underlying health conditions so vaccines don't guarantee immunity. These people need to isolate, wear masks, wash hands, etc. to try to keep from becoming infected. And family members need to cooperate too.



DollieD said:


> I have two funerals today.
> Both vaccinated with booster.
> Both died of Covid!


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

maggiex4 said:


> ...some people are ignorant.


And arrogant.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

This is the epitome of cognitive dissonance! If there is a god, do you not think he would direct everyone to get the vaccine to protect his creation? The "root cause" is promoting quackery like this. I'm so tired of the rest of us being held to ransom by the great unvaccinated. I bet most of them are not pro choice when it comes to reproduction!The government is not forcing everyone to get the vaccine. We also know that vaccination is not foolproof, but it is better than not. There are good reasons we no longer have polio, diphtheria, etc. to any great extent....vaccines were the answer then and still are!


patriciamb said:


> Someone I know is fully vaccinated. He went on a cruise and tested positive when he returned. So yes you can still get it even if vaccinated.
> 
> I believe it should be a choice. The government should not be forcing it on us.
> 
> The root cause of all this sickness and trouble is sin. We need to repent of our sins and ask God to forgive us.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

So your grandson "tested positive" for COVID. I had it in October and frankly I wish I hadn't gone and added to the county count of COVID cases because all I was was super tired and had an upset stomach. As I have said before because many doctors have shown how easy it is to rig a COVID test to show you are positive when you are not sick at all don't hit the panic button until you know that he is actually sick and how sick he is. Your Grandson is smart he has done his homework and seen the potential side effects from the vaccines and that he didn't want to risk getting one of them. What none of the followers of Faui will let out that you have to look at VAERS to find is that these vaccine's can cause Blood Clots, Shinles, Gillian Barre Syndrome(paralysis) Seizures and worse death. I did house work for a lady who got Gillian Barre Syndrome from Swine Flu Shots and she had to learn how to walk all over again because she was paralyzed from the waist down. With the new medications out to treat COVID early at home I'll bet he is just fine in about 2 weeks.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

lovelandjanice said:


> On the pharmacy window is a LARGE sign stating that you must wear a mask vaccinated or unvaccinated. What was the sense of that when no one other than those who were waiting at the pharmacy window wore masks. And as I waited in line for the pharmacy window I noticed they were not social distancing.
> By the way Wisconsin is only I think it is 65% vaccinated. Go figure people. I am fully vaccinated with the booster, wear a mask and social distance, but I don't feel safe when I leave my apartment.


Stores, especially a pharmacy should be setting the best examples, but the anti-vaxxers appear from TV reports to be a vocal, confrontational, and even bellicose bunch convinced of their own rightness and right to exert their freedom to ignore the best current scientific info and advice allowing them to infect themselves, their families and anyone else with whom they come into contact even when more than 800,000 Americans (and millions more around the world) are paying the price in lives and medical costs. To ask a store employee to try to enforce the rules in the face of that kind of resistance is putting them in further danger.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

barbara97801 said:


> So your grandson "tested positive" for COVID....your Grandson is smart he has done his homework and seen the potential side effects from the vaccines. With the new medications out to treat COVID early at home I'll bet he is just fine in about 2 weeks.


So? SO??? Anti-vaxxers are not smart. The side effects you mentioned have occurred in very small numbers as happens with any treatment to any disease. Preventable infections and deaths from COVID have occurred and continue to occur in very LARGE numbers. The problem with your advice about early treatment is that those reluctant to get vaccinated are also reluctant to seek treatment if they begin to show symptoms because, God forbid, they were doctor-shy all along or it means they were wrong in thinking that COVID is a hoax or that no one should tell them that loving their neighbor and being a true patriot means doing what they can (masking, distancing, avoiding large gatherings, etc.) to NOT spread a deadly disease or they are somehow immune or that the vaccine is more dangerous than the disease. Not smart. Dangerous. Next to this mutating disease itself, anti-vaxxers are the biggest part of the problem in this country and why we haven't been able to stem this scourge.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

barbara97801 said:


> So your grandson "tested positive" for COVID. I had it in October and frankly I wish I hadn't gone and added to the county count of COVID cases because all I was was super tired and had an upset stomach. As I have said before because many doctors have shown how easy it is to rig a COVID test to show you are positive when you are not sick at all don't hit the panic button until you know that he is actually sick and how sick he is. Your Grandson is smart he has done his homework and seen the potential side effects from the vaccines and that he didn't want to risk getting one of them. What none of the followers of Faui will let out that you have to look at VAERS to find is that these vaccine's can cause Blood Clots, Shinles, Gillian Barre Syndrome(paralysis) Seizures and worse death. I did house work for a lady who got Gillian Barre Syndrome from Swine Flu Shots and she had to learn how to walk all over again because she was paralyzed from the waist down. With the new medications out to treat COVID early at home I'll bet he is just fine in about 2 weeks.


Proof of the correlation? Or just more hearsay!?


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

before you think we anti-vaxers are nuts do the math if 46 million people have gotten COVID and we have lost 800,000 that means that 45+million people who have tested positive got over this and are usually pretty good. Go on to VAERS and look at what doctors have reported for potential side effects from these vaccines then tell me you were told that there was potential for a heart attach or stroke. Tell me you were informed that you might end up having to learn to walk again because you got Gillian Barre from these shots. If they told you any of these potential side effects I would be so shocked I might have a stroke because they never have before and I doubt that they did with you.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

The root cause of this illness is a communicable virus. If the sickness were related to sin, there are a lot of idiots walking around who would be dead from it and even more good, kind, charitable people who wouldn't have died.

The sin of hubris is the most dangerous of them all.


patriciamb said:


> Someone I know is fully vaccinated. He went on a cruise and tested positive when he returned. So yes you can still get it even if vaccinated.
> 
> I believe it should be a choice. The government should not be forcing it on us.
> 
> The root cause of all this sickness and trouble is sin. We need to repent of our sins and ask God to forgive us.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

barbara97801 said:


> before you think we anti-vaxers are nuts do the math if 46 million people have gotten COVID and we have lost 800,000 that means that 45+million people who have tested positive got over this and are usually pretty good. Go on to VAERS and look at what doctors have reported for potential side effects from these vaccines then tell me you were told that there was potential for a heart attach or stroke. Tell me you were informed that you might end up having to learn to walk again because you got Gillian Barre from these shots. If they told you any of these potential side effects I would be so shocked I might have a stroke because they never have before and I doubt that they did with you.


There are side effects to breathing, too. Maybe you should stop doing that. I have never received a vaccination for a flu shot without signing an informed consent.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Posted earlier - on this forum, and bears repeating...

Dr. Ward Q. Normal

@WardQNormal

The trouble with conspiracy theories is that a lack of evidence is not taken as proof it's not real, but instead as proof the conspiracy is indeed everywhere. This is like thinking that the reason you never see elephants hiding up in treetops is because they're good at it.


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

DollieD said:


> I have two funerals today.
> Both vaccinated with booster.
> Both died of Covid!


I am sorry for your losses. You say they both died of Covid but were Postmortems carried out? The reason I ask is because in 2020, before the vaccination programme started in the UK and many were dying of Covid, my daughter's friend lost her father and the hospital told the family his death was due to Covid but they didn't believe that for one minute and insisted on a Postmortem being carried out, which it was, and the result of the Postmortem was that the friend's father did not die of Covid.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes the potential side effects are a small number But you forget most of them will be with you for the Rest of your life and you pay for the cost of treatment the vaccine manufacturers don't. They are immune to liability because the Insurance Industry refuses to underwrite them because they think they are too dangerous. You also fail to do the math. Yes there are millions who have gotten COVID but if you subtract those who have died from COVID from the total number of "positive" cases you see where most of the people who get COVID recover. We are also seeing where the vaccines don't work after 3 or 4 months and if you were to look at the number of people who have died from taking the shots you wouldn't be so eager to advise others to take the shots.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh gee whete have I heard that before? Yamhill County Oregon was the first, then a lady who's dad died in ICU from a massive stroke said when she got the death certificate it said he died of COVID. She fought to get that death certificate changed. In her case Medicare paid the hospital about 3 times what they would have paid them if death were from the stroke as the doctors told her it was. We have to keep forcing the issue when it comes to what killed someone and we also have to make real sure that if we are tested we let the people doing the test know that we know about test rigging to increase COVID case numbers and that we want an accurate test done. If they run more than 28 cycles on a test swab it will show COVID even when you don't have COVID because if there is 1 dead COVID bug in your system it picks it up and says you tested positive when you feel fine.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Keep convincing yourself and spreading misleading information. It will help prolong the ascendancy of covid.

Reliable educated experienced trained and Internationally respected sources say vaccination, masking, and carefully conducted human interaction are the keys to bringing the spread of covid under control.

Barbara, believe what you want. My experience interacting with you is that once your mind is closed, Houdini couldn't open it to other perspectives.



barbara97801 said:


> Oh gee whete have I heard that before? Yamhill County Oregon was the first, then a lady who's dad died in ICU from a massive stroke said when she got the death certificate it said he died of COVID. She fought to get that death certificate changed. In her case Medicare paid the hospital about 3 times what they would have paid them if death were from the stroke as the doctors told her it was. We have to keep forcing the issue when it comes to what killed someone and we also have to make real sure that if we are tested we let the people doing the test know that we know about test rigging to increase COVID case numbers and that we want an accurate test done. If they run more than 28 cycles on a test swab it will show COVID even when you don't have COVID because if there is 1 dead COVID bug in your system it picks it up and says you tested positive when you feel fine.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Keep convincing yourself and spreading misleading information. It will help prolong the ascendancy of covid.
> 
> Reliable educated experienced trained and Internationally respected sources say vaccination, masking, and carefully conducted human interaction are the keys to bringing the spread of covid under control.
> 
> Barbara, believe what you want. My experience interacting with you is that once your mind is closed, Houdini couldn't open it to other perspectives.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

You did not specify if the grandson who DID have covid was vaccinated or not?


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

It isn't misinformation unless you think doing some research into potential side effects and finding out that the Vaccine makers are immune to liability should you get a reaction to the shots and doing some simple math to see that far more have gotten over the virus than have died like 40 to 1 getting over it then I am guilty But if you read the newsweek article you will soon learn that the guy you trust to give you advise is the one who developed this awful bug. I'm sorry if I don't want to risk getting shingles or having a heartattacj even though the chance is low it is a chance I am not willing to take. IF the Insurance industry thinks these vaccines are too risky to underwrite then you should be saying as I did they are too risky for me to take.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

maggiex4 said:


> I know a family who do not believe in the vaccine, they got together for Christmas and now everyone is starting with Covid, including a 9 years old twins, this could of be prevented if they were vaccinated, but some people are ignorant.


Vaccinations are not 100% preventative. They could all have been vaxxed and still got COVID.

Just because someone has a different opinion than yours doesn't mean they are wrong. Be respectful of others' opinions. There is no reason to be hateful. Our world is hard enough to navigate without railing in others over something we obviously cannot control.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

malfrench said:


> They should start charging unvaccinated people for their health care(no insurance allowed). Perhaps a hit in the pocketbook would wake them up!


I'm sure the health insurance companies have been thinking of doing this. My big beef is the uncanny selfishness of those who will not be vaccinated against this plague. At 86, I dread the thought of needing hospitalization for stroke, MI, cancer, etc., and no bed available because of the behavior of the "my freedom comes before yours" group.
I too, am weary of the situation we are living. I have a great granddaughter who will be 1 year this month and I have yet to see her or to hold her. I go to as few places as possible, no elevators, no dining out, shopping by phone or computer, isolation is my middle name. So, I am weary of it all including the animosity and hatred of some but guess we will see if Darwin's theory of the "fittest" holds true. In any event, may we all have a good year ahead.


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

Our current government is selling the vaccination as a cure all. It is not .!! I personally know people who were vaccinated and got we were vaccinated and got the virus and people who were not vaccinated and did not get the virus even though being subjected to somebody who actually has the virus.... I think we need to just get back to the basics, Take care of yourself. Eat well. Get fresh air into your lungs no matter what time a year, Stay hydrated..... So many of these positive covid are not even covered but listed as such for government and medical professionals to make a lot of money...
Sorry if this is upsetting to anybody it's just my personal opinion and as of now I still have that right... Wishing everyone wellness and safety in the New Year...


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

bluemoon knitter said:


> Our current government is selling the vaccination as a cure all. It is not .!! I personally know people who were vaccinated and got we were vaccinated and got the virus and people who were not vaccinated and did not get the virus even though being subjected to somebody who actually has the virus.... I think we need to just get back to the basics, Take care of yourself. Eat well. Get fresh air into your lungs no matter what time a year, Stay hydrated..... So many of these positive covid are not even covered but listed as such for government and medical professionals to make a lot of money...
> Sorry if this is upsetting to anybody it's just my personal opinion and as of now I still have that right... Wishing everyone wellness and safety in the New Year...


Which government are you naming? I have heard from the White House that the vax is not a cure all. What it does is to keep you from serious illness requiring hospitalization and/or death. That is what it has done. All of your other suggestions are right on.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

bluemoon knitter said:


> Our current government is selling the vaccination as a cure all. It is not .!! I personally know people who were vaccinated and got we were vaccinated and got the virus and people who were not vaccinated and did not get the virus even though being subjected to somebody who actually has the virus.... I think we need to just get back to the basics, Take care of yourself. Eat well. Get fresh air into your lungs no matter what time a year, Stay hydrated..... So many of these positive covid are not even covered but listed as such for government and medical professionals to make a lot of money...
> Sorry if this is upsetting to anybody it's just my personal opinion and as of now I still have that right... Wishing everyone wellness and safety in the New
> 
> Your opening sentence is untrue. It may be your opinion and you do have the right to express it, but not by making declarative statements that are not true.


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

Vaccinated or NOT one can still get Covid . NO ONE knows the long term affects of these gene altering jabs....... Those who are vaccinated have a 'false' sense of security. The jabs DON"T guarantee a thing!! The problem IS the government refuses to report the numbers of vaccinated contracting and dying from the shot.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Then again, what are the long term effects of covid? Is there permanent scarring of the lungs or the bronchial tubes?

As long as there are unvaccinated among us, nobody can have any sort of sense of security. I expect to wear a mask in public forever. I trust nobody without a mask. I will risk the sort of genetic mutation that makes me more resistant to a deadly virus, thank you.

We each have our opinions, of course. I try to err on the side of personal safety for myself *and others*.


kemu said:


> Vaccinated or NOT one can still get Covid . NO ONE knows the long term affects of these gene altering jabs....... Those who are vaccinated have a 'false' sense of security. The jabs DON"T guarantee a thing!! The problem IS the government refuses to report the numbers of vaccinated contracting and dying from the shot.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> Did I miss something? I read that unvaccinated grandson got vaccinated before the holiday get together. It is a DIFFERENT grandson that now has Covid.
> 
> Vaccines are not now, nor have they ever been 100% effective. They mitigate risk not eliminate it.
> 
> ...


I was glad to see this response. I do not understand why this was a rant. Your grandson cooperated with your wishes and was vaccinated. Why are you angry? Vaccination is not 100% effective and we have all been told that over and over. If you want 100% safety from this virus you must do as a number of posters above this - create a bubble and stay in it - and do not allow anyone else in, vaccinated or not, it is the only 100% way to be "safe". The bubble will be very small, but that is your choice.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ade said:


> Surely no need to see a doctor to get tested? There are self tests to be done at home and sites all over the place set up for drop in testing. They even sent a cab for me to get tested last month when I was too sick to drive. I watched the meter tick up over $200, but I was not charged, NS health paid. If I had realized how much it was going to be, I would have found someone else to drive me, but I was so sick I did not think it through.


I don't know how it is where you live, but our area is out of self test kits until further notice.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

I remember your original post from Thanksgiving if I remember correctly when you cancelled or modified your plans because of your daughter and unvaccinated family members.

Then I remember your post about the Christmas plans. So in the end this is what annoys the *&!! out of me. Some of us take care and we end up getting the fallout from others who don't care. I hope your daughter doesn't catch it.

BTW; if you lived where I live you'd have a hard time even getting an appointment. It's impossible here to get any Covid testing now.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

kemu said:


> NO ONE knows the long term affects of these gene altering jabs.......


 Check https//:www.cdc.gov/ 
"Both messenger RNA (mRNA) and viral vector COVID-19 vaccines work by delivering instructions (genetic material) to our cells to start building protection against the virus that causes COVID-19.

After the body produces an immune response, it discards all the vaccine ingredients just as it would discard any information that cells no longer need. This process is a part of normal body functioning.

The genetic material delivered by mRNA vaccines never enters the nucleus of your cells, which is where your DNA is kept. Viral vector COVID-19 vaccines deliver genetic material to the cell nucleus to allow our cells to build protection against COVID-19. However, the vector virus does not have the machinery needed to integrate its genetic material into our DNA, so it cannot alter our DNA."
The same report also states re. VAERS...
"Anyonene can report events to VAERS, even if it is not clear whether a vaccine caused the problem. Because of this, VAERS data alone cannot determine if the reported adverse event was caused by a COVID-19 vaccination.
illustration of hands typing on laptop
Some VAERS reports may contain information that is incomplete, inaccurate, coincidental, or unverifiable. Vaccine safety experts study these adverse events and look for unusually high numbers of health problems, or a pattern of problems, after people receive a particular vaccine.

Recently, the number of deaths reported to VAERS following COVID-19 vaccination has been misinterpreted and misreported as if this number means deaths that were proven to be caused by vaccination. Reports of adverse events to VAERS following vaccination, including deaths, do not necessarily mean that a vaccine caused a health problem."


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

shepherd said:


> I was glad to see this response. I do not understand why this was a rant. Your grandson cooperated with your wishes and was vaccinated. Why are you angry? Vaccination is not 100% effective and we have all been told that over and over. If you want 100% safety from this virus you must do as a number of posters above this - create a bubble and stay in it - and do not allow anyone else in, vaccinated or not, it is the only 100% way to be "safe". The bubble will be very small, but that is your choice.


Yes, you missed something. Her message began with the g/s that finally got vaccinated, but it turned out that another was not, came and exposed everyone.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

barbara97801 said:


> before you think we anti-vaxers are nuts do the math if 46 million people have gotten COVID and we have lost 800,000 that means that 45+million people who have tested positive got over this and are usually pretty good. Go on to VAERS and look at what doctors have reported for potential side effects from these vaccines then tell me you were told that there was potential for a heart attach or stroke. Tell me you were informed that you might end up having to learn to walk again because you got Gillian Barre from these shots. If they told you any of these potential side effects I would be so shocked I might have a stroke because they never have before and I doubt that they did with you.


So you think that the miniscule number of 800,000+ who have died don't mean anything? Just collateral damage?


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

One of my children has a friend who by all indications prior to Covid was very "normal". Once the vaccines began being discussed he seemed to morph very quickly into a conspiracy theorist and it's become all consuming to the point where he and his father have moved to a farm where they plan to live off the land. This young man gave up a law degree he was pursuing in favour of this new lifestyle. Neither have any experience with this lifestyle so I have no idea how it will work. You can't talk to this young man about any other topic because he will turn it back to Covid and theories. It's frightening how this pandemic has affected people. We can only advocate for ourselves in the end.

I don't blame you not wanting unvaccinated people near your husband. He's too compromised for that at the moment.



Maureen Therese said:


> My very well educated daughter thinks that the rest of us are stupid for having the injections. She is so gullible that she believes all the conspiracy theories and has forbidden her teenage son from having the injection and convinced her partner not to have it either. He is usually so level headed, but constant indoctrination has convinced him it is not safe. The mind boggles. As a teacher, she will not be able to work when school goes back in late January, so she is looking for alternative income streams. I can only shake my head and wonder at who will employ an un-vaccinated person to home school their children. When my husband was in ICU some weeks ago, I had a woman complaining that some of her friends, who were employed at the hospital as carers, did not have jobs anymore, as they had to be vaccinated by December 1...and they had refused. She wondered if I would like to employ them as carers for my husband whe he came home. I told her that her friends needed to take responsiblity for their decisions and that I would not let an unvaccinated person near my weakened husband.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm assuming or hoping I guess that being vaccinated reduces the severity of any variant.



gillian lorraine said:


> The vaccine, as someone has already stated, does not stop you getting Covid, in December 2 of my friends and one of my sons has caught Covid, they are double vaxxed and boosted, my son picked it up at an office party, one friend during a day trip on a coach, the other friend goes nowhere, not a clue where she got it she goes nowhere, not even shopping.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

That's the very worst outcome. Very sad indeed.



SANDY I said:


> Hubby 81 and me 75 have been so cautious and vaccinated. My 23 year old grandson knew better. Unvaccinated , 23 and he contracted Covid. He died the day before Thanksgiving of Cardiac arrest in ambulance on the way to hospital.
> He was 14 days into the disease.
> 
> Be careful. We don't let anyone put us at risk. Even tho both vaccinated and boosted, we mask, avoid all gathers other than his viewing service.
> ...


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Exactly; ever checked the label on an Aspirin bottle!



spins2knit said:


> There are side effects to breathing, too. Maybe you should stop doing that. I have never received a vaccination for a flu shot without signing an informed consent.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

I think by now we all know that barbara97801 is trouble and I'm trying to be polite when I use that word rather than what I'm really thinking. Responding to her posts only fuels her. She's on my blocked list.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I blame the people who raised those inconsiderate grandsons.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

5.4 million people world-wide have died from the virus, and is probably the tip of the iceberg, 284.6 million have been confirmed and hospitals worldwide are reporting that the majority of their very ill patients are unvaccinated now. about 10% of people suffer side effects, as with any medicine. The majority of these are mild. However, more than half of the people who have had the virus are said to have long covid which can affect most of the body's organs.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-51235105
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-research-shows-2-million-people-may-have-had-long-covid

Yes, the vaccines are relatively short term, but if you compare it to the 'flu jab, it is not that different. Because viruses mutate, a new 'flu vaccine is needed every year. The same will be true of the Covid 19, and we have had to learn on the hoof!

You go ahead and live in your little ivory tower and practice some real math, but please respect the lives of others and stay away from them and stop spreading misleading information. We live in societies to benefit ourselves and others, much like many of the other animal species. Somewhat unfortunately, we cannot take the action these other species can. We rely on people to behave appropriately to do no harm to all of us.



barbara97801 said:


> Yes the potential side effects are a small number But you forget most of them will be with you for the Rest of your life and you pay for the cost of treatment the vaccine manufacturers don't. They are immune to liability because the Insurance Industry refuses to underwrite them because they think they are too dangerous. You also fail to do the math. Yes there are millions who have gotten COVID but if you subtract those who have died from COVID from the total number of "positive" cases you see where most of the people who get COVID recover. We are also seeing where the vaccines don't work after 3 or 4 months and if you were to look at the number of people who have died from taking the shots you wouldn't be so eager to advise others to take the shots.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> before you think we anti-vaxers are nuts do the math if 46 million people have gotten COVID and we have lost 800,000 that means that 45+million people who have tested positive got over this and are usually pretty good. Go on to VAERS and look at what doctors have reported for potential side effects from these vaccines then tell me you were told that there was potential for a heart attach or stroke. Tell me you were informed that you might end up having to learn to walk again because you got Gillian Barre from these shots. If they told you any of these potential side effects I would be so shocked I might have a stroke because they never have before and I doubt that they did with you.


All of the side effects were published when the vaccines were approved. The FDA packaging sheet .pdfs are readily available.

Does your doctor tell you all of the possible side effects of the shingles, pneumonia, or seasonal flu shots each time you've gotten them?


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Grannie Sandy said:


> I blame the people who raised those inconsiderate grandsons.


Please don't blame the parents. I raised two girls with lots of love and to be considerate of others but they have long been adults and make up their own minds about life. The eldest who has just turned 48 has had both vaccinations and the booster but the other daughter, who is 41, is anti everything where Covid is concerned and is not persuaded by anything we say to try and convince her otherwise. She caught Covid at end of September/beginning of October and told me that it will not affect her decision on getting vaccinated. I think there are many families around the world who unfortunately have children with the same mindset. In fact my husband knows a couple who have two adult boys (I'm talking middle to late 30's) and was warned by the wife not to say anything about Covid in the presence of one of them because he just hits the roof when the subject is brought up.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Agreed; you raise your children the best you can but they have minds of their own. Mine sometimes stun me at how different they think from me.



Londonlady said:


> Please don't blame the parents. I raised two girls with lots of love and to be considerate of others but they have long been adults and make up their own minds about life. The eldest who has just turned 48 has had both vaccinations and the booster but the other daughter, who is 41, is anti everything where Covid is concerned and is not persuaded by anything we say to try and convince her otherwise. She caught Covid at end of September/beginning of October and told me that it will not affect her decision on getting vaccinated. I think there are many families around the world who unfortunately have children with the same mindset. In fact my husband knows a couple who have two adult boys (I'm talking middle to late 30's) and was warned by the wife not to say anything about Covid in the presence of one of them because he just hits the roof when the subject is brought up.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

What first set me on the No tract was when I learned what the potential nasty side effects from the shots could be and found out if I got one of those nasty bastards I was going to be forced to pay for it for the rest of my life. It also lit a fuse when I hear how safe these shots are and unlike the other medications or shots advertised on the television nobody ever mentions Gillian Barre Syndrome or Heart attacks or strokes or blood clots as a potential side effect. As a volunteer VSO I have worked with many Gulf War 1 vets who have had things like MS or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome or Lupus from the experimental Anthrax shots they got before going to Kuwait. When one or two of them come up with a klist of what made them sick and you see some of the same chemicals in these shots as were in them you take a hard look at things and determine you aren't interested in hoping you don't get sick from the shots. The other thing I do that most of you won't do is seek out sources who are familiar with COVID but are not tied hook line and sinker to CDC, NIH and Fauci and I ask questions. Several well respected doctors founded a group of 16,000 doctors called FLCCC and most of those doctors don't do things like CDC, NIH and Fauci say they have to be done. FLCCC is Front Line Critical Care Alliance and it is made up of doctors who treat COVID patients with medications that Fauci says won't work and do. Read the Newsweek article I posted about Fauci and COVID then tell me he's god.


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Very sad and so unnecessary!


----------



## ginirose (Jan 30, 2013)

I understand I have to get a test too! My son had positive quick test am so hear broken . Thought we had it made. Good luck. We both need it. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bullfeathers. Excess Vitamin C is excreted through the kidneys. Sounds like a get-rich-quick scheme for the producer. There are no positive test results proving Vitamins prevent or cure sickness.


I was always getting colds so I started taking Vitamin C and if I did get a cold it would only be a slight one. My kidneys are in a very poor state due to Nexium and now the doctor has told me to stop taking Vitamin C. What happened? I got a stinking cold followed by a cough.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Am I reading this right..Are you seriously trying to tell me that God is punishing folks for sins. I thought that went out with AIDS.

My God is a forgiving God, a loving God,I can't imagine who your God is.

It makes me wonder what sin the 4 year girl who died a few weeks ago did...sucking her thunb maybe.

Absolute tripe!!


patriciamb said:


> Someone I know is fully vaccinated. He went on a cruise and tested positive when he returned. So yes you can still get it even if vaccinated.
> 
> I believe it should be a choice. The government should not be forcing it on us.
> 
> The root cause of all this sickness and trouble is sin. We need to repent of our sins and ask God to forgive us.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

patriciamb said:


> Someone I know is fully vaccinated. He went on a cruise and tested positive when he returned. So yes you can still get it even if vaccinated.
> 
> I believe it should be a choice. The government should not be forcing it on us.
> 
> The root cause of all this sickness and trouble is sin. We need to repent of our sins and ask God to forgive us.


Get thee to a library, ferchrissakes! Don't subject people who are doing the right thing to your voodoo religious zeal. There is enough guilt in this world without you tossing in your two cents…


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

barbara97801 said:


> So your grandson "tested positive" for COVID. I had it in October and frankly I wish I hadn't gone and added to the county count of COVID cases because all I was was super tired and had an upset stomach. As I have said before because many doctors have shown how easy it is to rig a COVID test to show you are positive when you are not sick at all don't hit the panic button until you know that he is actually sick and how sick he is. Your Grandson is smart he has done his homework and seen the potential side effects from the vaccines and that he didn't want to risk getting one of them. What none of the followers of Faui will let out that you have to look at VAERS to find is that these vaccine's can cause Blood Clots, Shinles, Gillian Barre Syndrome(paralysis) Seizures and worse death. I did house work for a lady who got Gillian Barre Syndrome from Swine Flu Shots and she had to learn how to walk all over again because she was paralyzed from the waist down. With the new medications out to treat COVID early at home I'll bet he is just fine in about 2 weeks.


Drs can't rig to show a positive test- what malarkey! Cite your source, please. Tired of the fear mongerers. The odds of serious side effects are so low, they shouldn't set the bar.


----------



## ginirose (Jan 30, 2013)

My nephew aged 41 died . He Did not get the shots. So sad and so darn young. Just me I guess but sure wish he had gotten the shots!


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

barbara97801 said:


> Oh gee whete have I heard that before? Yamhill County Oregon was the first, then a lady who's dad died in ICU from a massive stroke said when she got the death certificate it said he died of COVID. She fought to get that death certificate changed. In her case Medicare paid the hospital about 3 times what they would have paid them if death were from the stroke as the doctors told her it was. We have to keep forcing the issue when it comes to what killed someone and we also have to make real sure that if we are tested we let the people doing the test know that we know about test rigging to increase COVID case numbers and that we want an accurate test done. If they run more than 28 cycles on a test swab it will show COVID even when you don't have COVID because if there is 1 dead COVID bug in your system it picks it up and says you tested positive when you feel fine.


Research urban legend and the art of "the friend of a friend" to legitimize passing on rumor and innuendo, and pass that tripe on as "truth." Clear example is "the big lie."

While I am extremely skeptical of your logic, If that one single bug results in a positive result, you are still contagious.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

grannybell said:


> Which government are you naming? I have heard from the White House that the vax is not a cure all. What it does is to keep you from serious illness requiring hospitalization and/or death. That is what it has done. All of your other suggestions are right on.


The problem is that the "current government" has a huge hurdle to overcome the deplorable spread of disinformation and lack of action by the former administration.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

knit&purl said:


> I think by now we all know that barbara97801 is trouble and I'm trying to be polite when I use that word rather than what I'm really thinking. Responding to her posts only fuels her. She's on my blocked list.


I still think addressing the misinformation is warranted.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

barbara97801 said:


> What first set me on the No tract was when I learned what the potential nasty side effects from the shots could be and found out if I got one of those nasty bastards I was going to be forced to pay for it for the rest of my life. It also lit a fuse when I hear how safe these shots are and unlike the other medications or shots advertised on the television nobody ever mentions Gillian Barre Syndrome or Heart attacks or strokes or blood clots as a potential side effect. As a volunteer VSO I have worked with many Gulf War 1 vets who have had things like MS or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome or Lupus from the experimental Anthrax shots they got before going to Kuwait. When one or two of them come up with a klist of what made them sick and you see some of the same chemicals in these shots as were in them you take a hard look at things and determine you aren't interested in hoping you don't get sick from the shots. The other thing I do that most of you won't do is seek out sources who are familiar with COVID but are not tied hook line and sinker to CDC, NIH and Fauci and I ask questions. Several well respected doctors founded a group of 16,000 doctors called FLCCC and most of those doctors don't do things like CDC, NIH and Fauci say they have to be done. FLCCC is Front Line Critical Care Alliance and it is made up of doctors who treat COVID patients with medications that Fauci says won't work and do. Read the Newsweek article I posted about Fauci and COVID then tell me he's god.


Can't even get past your first sentence - you have serious problems beyond the scope of what this forum can do. The Chicken Little-sky is falling is too over the top to be believable…


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Very much so.



maisyb said:


> I still think addressing the misinformation is warranted.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Just to add to your post.Vaccinations are not cures, they do not heal they prevent, most don't fully prevent but most have a good percentage..see the % on the shingles vax for example. You may get it but not as bad, however, if you do get it, even mildly you can transmit it to others


grannybell said:


> Which government are you naming? I have heard from the White House that the vax is not a cure all. What it does is to keep you from serious illness requiring hospitalization and/or death. That is what it has done. All of your other suggestions are right on.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

the doctor's don't righ the tests the lab does by cycling the sample too many times. Anything above 38 cycles will say you are positive for COVID when what the test found was a dead COVID bug. heard that the first time from a Virologist out of Germany who teaches Virology at a university in Germany and then I read it in Robert Kennedy, Jr.s book and it was a doctor who said how it is done. I heard it a third time from someone who researched it out of Australia. Yah when you get paid to rig a test you do it or lose your job.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knit&purl said:


> Agreed; you raise your children the best you can but they have minds of their own. Mine sometimes stun me at how different they think from me.


I note that I have a lot of physical conditions that likely I inherited from my paternal grandmother. My brother was/is horrible like his paternal uncle and aunt, brother and sister, who grew up in separate homes. Sadly, we do raise our children the best we can, but there are no guarantees or choices among the greater gene pool. I have no idea whose genes filtered down through the ages that made me totally different from all of them. We like to believe that we have control over ourselves and our children's development; I'm no longer much of a believer in that. The younger generations also have influences from outside the home that we didn't, and so it goes.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

barbara97801 said:


> the doctor's don't righ the tests the lab does by cycling the sample too many times. Anything above 38 cycles will say you are positive for COVID when what the test found was a dead COVID bug. heard that the first time from a Virologist out of Germany who teaches Virology at a university in Germany and then I read it in Robert Kennedy, Jr.s book and it was a doctor who said how it is done. I heard it a third time from someone who researched it out of Australia. Yah when you get paid to rig a test you do it or lose your job.


And she's off with the fairies again. I am my own lab technician and follow the instructions to the letter.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

But you are all "me amd I" what about the folks around you.


barbara97801 said:


> What first set me on the No tract was when I learned what the potential nasty side effects from the shots could be and found out if I got one of those nasty bastards I was going to be forced to pay for it for the rest of my life. It also lit a fuse when I hear how safe these shots are and unlike the other medications or shots advertised on the television nobody ever mentions Gillian Barre Syndrome or Heart attacks or strokes or blood clots as a potential side effect. As a volunteer VSO I have worked with many Gulf War 1 vets who have had things like MS or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome or Lupus from the experimental Anthrax shots they got before going to Kuwait. When one or two of them come up with a klist of what made them sick and you see some of the same chemicals in these shots as were in them you take a hard look at things and determine you aren't interested in hoping you don't get sick from the shots. The other thing I do that most of you won't do is seek out sources who are familiar with COVID but are not tied hook line and sinker to CDC, NIH and Fauci and I ask questions. Several well respected doctors founded a group of 16,000 doctors called FLCCC and most of those doctors don't do things like CDC, NIH and Fauci say they have to be done. FLCCC is Front Line Critical Care Alliance and it is made up of doctors who treat COVID patients with medications that Fauci says won't work and do. Read the Newsweek article I posted about Fauci and COVID then tell me he's god.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

maisyb said:


> The problem is that the "current government" has a huge hurdle to overcome the deplorable spread of disinformation and lack of action by the former administration.


You've got that right!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

We went to CVS for testing-signed up online, it was pretty easy. Maybe you can try that instead of going to your doctor. Walgreens also does the test.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

barbara97801 said:


> What first set me on the No tract was when I learned what the potential nasty side effects from the shots could be and found out if I got one of those nasty bastards I was going to be forced to pay for it for the rest of my life...


If you get long Covid, you'll most likely be "paying" for it for the rest of your life. Everything in life is a risk. Every time I drive my car I am taking a risk, I mitigate that by wearing a seatbelt. Every time I ride my bike I am taking a risk, I mitigate that by wearing a helmet.

If you chose to not mitigate your risk that is your choice, but please stop using misinformation to encourage others to not mitigate theirs.


----------



## Ruskin (Oct 7, 2016)

No one ever said you wouldn’t get civic but you most probably wouldn’t be as sick and end up in the hospital.


gillian lorraine said:


> The vaccine, as someone has already stated, does not stop you getting Covid, in December 2 of my friends and one of my sons has caught Covid, they are double vaxxed and boosted, my son picked it up at an office party, one friend during a day trip on a coach, the other friend goes nowhere, not a clue where she got it she goes nowhere, not even shopping.


----------

